# Need for Speed - Shift (on PS3)



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Is it any good?

I got if for my christmas from the mother in law. I'm tempted just to take it back and wait until GT5 comes out.


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Got GT5 prologue....and tbh..aint to impressed by it, thinking bout taking it to trade for anything atm

not heard much bout Shift tho


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

had it on the 360 1 word crap........


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

not good apparently

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=135129&highlight=need+for+speed+shift


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

evobaz said:


> Is it any good?
> 
> I got if for my christmas from the mother in law. I'm tempted just to take it back and wait until GT5 comes out.


my boy bought it today in the sale's and to be fair its pretty good.

it's only his stop gap until GT5 come's out though but its a good game as Brucie would say :thumb:

No shortage of cars or tracks and its far far better graphics than any other NFS


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

I played it for the first time today... when I was driving around in the earlier cars I didn't really enjoy.. but when I got in the GT3 it felt like I was playing a different game. I spent about 5hrs on it and didn't get bored.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

But when you compare it to the likes of Forza or GT theres no competition.

Maybe the best NFS game apart from Carbon which I liked, but still didn't really get on with it, thought the handling felt like a hovercraft.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

Russ_C said:


> I played it for the first time today... when I was driving around in the earlier cars I didn't really enjoy.. but when I got in the GT3 it felt like I was playing a different game. I spent about 5hrs on it and didn't get bored.


AGREE :thumb:

The GT2 and GT3 RS are good fun


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

think i'll just take it back then.

Cheers folks.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

I think you will regret that 


Put it in fella its ok :thumb:


My boy bought the porsche GT 2 and played on there for hour's


----------



## Tomm (Jan 14, 2009)

its awsome fun  i love it but i am not to intrested in games. 

Its totally over rated but its not bad in anyway, I got a carbon fibre Zonda and had hours of fun!


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

I've just been round in the McLaren F1 and the Merc 722 edition - WOW.. awesome and in my own opinion, better gameplay than Forza on (on that part anyway)


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

It's a great game, bit slow to start but once you start moving through the levels/cars it's right up there!!


----------

